# Spicy Dilly Beans



## St Allie (Feb 6, 2010)

In desperation at having too many beans and not enough freezer space. I put all the excess into jars using this recipe.. they are excellent. I put them out with cheeses as a platter for guests and they just disappear. Also chopped finely into mayonnaise they make a terrific tartare type sauce to go with cooked fish.

Ingredients

2 lbs green beans, tips and tails cut off 
2 1/2 cups cider vinegar 
2 1/2 cups water, filtered 
1/4 cup pickling salt (canning salt) 
2 hot chili peppers, small, dried and broken into 4 pieces 
4 fresh garlic cloves 
4 heads fresh dill ( dried works fine)

Directions

Trim the green beans evenly and wash. 
Boil vinegar, water, and salt in a large pot. 
In each of 4 one-pint jars, pack the green beans. To make this job easy we set the jar on it's side and put the beans in so they look pretty in the jar. 
Put one piece of dried hot pepper, one clove of garlic in each jar and top with a head of dill. 
Pour the boiling liquid over all leaving 1/4 inch headspace. Remove air bubbles, adjust caps and process in a boiling water bath for 10 minutes, starting the counting from the time the water comes back to a boil. After 10 minutes turn off the heat and let the jars 'settle' in the hot water for about 5 minutes, remove to a towel to cool for 24 hours. 
Try to wait for at least two weeks before you eat them since the flavors mellow out in that time.


----------

